# Harrods & Fortnum and Mason



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

A colleague has just returned from London with some nice unexpected treats...

Got these to try from harrods: -

Italian Expresso Blend

Brazil Santos

Columbian Bucaramangra

mountain blend

brazilian fazenda alina

and fortnum and mason - Kinds blend loose

After spending the weekend dialing in my new grinder - im excited to get home tonight and give these proper beans a blast.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what you think..









Do any of them have a roasting date?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I had some fortnum and mason Christmas blend bought for me over the festive period. It was pre ground and before I'd even bought my aeropress. I can't compare it now but I can say that it was lovely to drink. It was quite a coarse grind if memory serves me right


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

They all suggest they were roasted in the last week.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Brazilian Fazenda is a very nice, full bodied effort that isnt strong.

Better as an expresso than a long drink IMO - tends to lose its distinctiveness when made americano and not quite strong enough to cope.


----------

